# Zwei farben (mit - in)einander verschmelzen



## scorpioncim (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,
wie kann ich zwei Farben (mit - in)einander  verschmelzen , daß es richtig gemischtes Farbe ergibt. Als beispiel habe ich hier ein bild eingefügt.
Ich bedanke mich voraus für ihr hilfe und tips.


----------



## Leola13 (20. Dezember 2005)

Hai,

rot als Vordergrundfarbe, gelb als Hintergrunddarbe - Verlaufswerkzeug - fertig.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chinji (23. Dezember 2005)

hi,

Hast du das so gemeint

So wie ich es verstehe willst die nicht in nem Verlauf, oder?

Wenn nicht versuch mal.

Rot in Ebene 1 und Gelg in Ebene 2

Ebene 2 liegt höher als Ebene 1 und stellst dann obendrüber "aufhellen" oder so *g* ich habe dummerweise grad kein Photoshop drauf. Weiß nicht genau wie es heißt. Musst du ausprobieren 

Hoffe konnt dir einigermaßen helfen. Kann gerade nicht nachguggn 

ciao, chinji!


----------



## Leola13 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hai,

ich gehe auch davon aus, daß er etwas anderes meint.   

... aber er hatte jetzt drei Tage Zeit um :   - die Frage als erledigt zu kennzeichnen
                                                             - sein Anliegen etwas genauer zu formulieren.

Beides nicht passiert => scheint doch richtig beantwortet zu sein.

@ chinji     : Da sich hier, wie schon erwähnt, drei Tage nichts getan hat, hättest du sicherlich noch die Zeit gehabt, im PS "nachzuguggn" wie die Einstellung richtig heisst und deine Rechtschreibung auf den aktuellen Stand bringen können.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. Dezember 2005)

chinji hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> Rot in Ebene 1 und Gelg in Ebene 2
> 
> Ebene 2 liegt höher als Ebene 1 und stellst dann obendrüber "aufhellen" oder so *g* ich habe dummerweise grad kein Photoshop drauf. Weiß nicht genau wie es heißt. Musst du ausprobieren


 
Und was soll das bringen?:suspekt: 
Die Farbe bleibt gelb!

@chinji
Mache Dich erst mal selber kundig in Grundlagen von Photoshop währe mein Vorschlag!

Gruß Axel


----------



## Rofi (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Geht auch mit Weichzeichner:


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin ein Fan vom gaußschen Weichzeichner 

mfg chmee


----------



## Rofi (27. Dezember 2005)

@chmee:

Den ziehe ich meist auch vor, hier aber würde er auch die vertikale Farbabgrenzung weichgezeichnet haben. (beim weichzeichnen war die schwarze Abgrenzung transparent)

Von den Weichzeichnern dürfte im vorliegenden Fall eigentlich nur der mit der Bewegungsunschärfe optimal geeignet sein, da dieser nur die Farben in "Bewegungsrichtung" beeinflusst.


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2005)

Wie man aber sieht, entstehen bei den genannten Weichzeichnern Highlights
( im Gelb zu sehen ).

Wenn man die Weichzeichnung in einem Extra-Bild macht und dann den zu benötigenden Bereich
kopiert, ist der Gaußsche meines Erachtens der weicheste 

mfg chmee


----------



## Rofi (27. Dezember 2005)

Sorry, wenn es den Anschein hatte, aber es war nicht meine Absicht, die verschiedenen Weichzeichnertypen miteinander zu vergleichen oder gar zu bewerten.

Von mir sollte lediglich auf eine weitere grundsätzliche Möglichkeit zum Verschmelzen zweier Farben hingewiesen werden.


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2005)

ähm, auch ein sorry von mir. Jetzt hast Du -scorpioncim- genug erfahren über das "Verlauf erstellen".


----------



## scorpioncim (2. Januar 2006)

danke für nette antworten


----------

